# Thinking about rehoming a dog...questions to ask



## Tiarella (1 November 2012)

Hi, I have been thinking about getting a dog for a while and rather than getting a puppy I would prefer to re home. Have found a chihuahua (don't laugh!) that needs re homing due to not getting on well with young children so it would be private rather than going through charities etc. So what sort of questions will I need to ask. Obviously not stating the obvious, but other little questions I may forget. Thanks.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (1 November 2012)

dogs are a full time full on committment! for many years! think long and hard before taking on a full time full on committment for the next 15 yrs! i think having read a previous post of yours! good luck, go for it if you can offer a dog this commitment! as in 24/7 every day every week.


----------



## Samuelissimo (2 November 2012)

We do home visits for a dog rescue charity, and the things we look for are:  do you know how much a dog will cost?  Are you willing to buy insurance and can you afford insurance?  Will you neuter the dog?  Is your house safe/suitable for a dog?  Is your garden secure with secure fencing top & bottom to keep dog in?  Where will dog sleep? Will dog be alone all day and how have you arranged to ensure it will not be alone all day?  (dog walker, etc).  Where will dog be kept when you go on holiday? Will you take dog to obedience classes and have you looked into these.
My own advice would be to go to either breed societies welfare arms ( I volunteer for English Springer Spaniel Welfare Society) or an animal shelter as they can ensure that you get the right dog for you.  They also evaluate the dogs carefully and represent them accurately.  You could be mis-led by a private situation, so tread carefully.  Good luck!


----------



## Kaylum (2 November 2012)

Mum had her dog 17 years she was a stray and mum didnt have a secure garden, I hate the secure garden condition, mine dog doesn't even go in the garden as the kids play there.  

Mum didn't rehome from a rescue but I found the dog wandering the streets, that's 17 years of a life that mum wouldn't have been able to give the dog as her garden is massive but not secure.


----------



## Tiarella (2 November 2012)

Brill thanks guys  It will most likely never be left alone as it can come to work with me etc and will be pretty much on a constant walk all day!


----------



## ladyt25 (2 November 2012)

If you can rehome then great if you are aware of the committment having a dog entails. With this particular dog I would like to know what do they mean when they say it doesn't get on well with young children? No matter what the size of dog, the last thing you want is one that's going to attack kids and chihuhuas can be quite aggressive if not trained properly (ie people seem to have a tendency to treat them like little babies, not dogs). I would definitely need to know if it was safe if children were about - ie it's not going to rush up to them snapping/barking.

It may be it's just nervous of them and wants to keep out their way but until you ask you don't know.


----------



## stencilface (2 November 2012)

I'd think about the kind of lifestyle you can offer and think what dog would suit that lifestyle - if you say the dog would pretty much be on a walk all day then get a dog to suit that.  If thats walking across moorland for hours on end, I don't think a chihuahua is likely the best choice, but if its strutting about in less rural environment then it might just suit


----------



## 111ex111 (2 November 2012)

I would ask if you could take it out on a walk to see what its like out and about, make sure you meet other dogs to check it is fine and not dog agressive. ask to see what its like with young children- how do they know it doesn't like children- do they have a child that torments it 24/7?? ask what food it eats- check price to see if you can afford it if not find a cheaper alternative and ask if it would be suitable.  (although if you cant afford food then you shouldn't get a dog, I just mean if its on some special diet or something). ask abouts its routine- where does it sleep, how many times a day does it eat, is it allowed upstairs, do they give it treats, is it really attached to a certain person (if it is then you need to be committed to helping it get over its separation anxiety, is it trained (e.g. does it know sit, paw etc), can it be left alone for short periods.

just make sure you can really offer it a good home etc before you commit, dont fall in love with it the first time you see it and take it there and then!!


----------



## Maisie2 (2 November 2012)

A chihuahua   They don't strike me as dogs that like to be out and about walking the countryside - all the ones I see are carried around all wrapped up like babies  and look really nervous.   There's a post on here by Laser Beams a couple of days ago about a 1 yr old jrt which looks gorgeous and really needs a new home as he's shut in 14 hours a day  (in Wiltshire).  At your age, when it is likely that you will have children at some stage, I wouldn't think a tiny dog who dislikes kids would be a very wise choice.  As previous poster said dogs hopefully live many years so you really need to make sure you get one who will fit into your lifestyle.  However, good luck with your choice.


----------



## Star_Chaser (2 November 2012)

If its not good with children can you guarantee that you won't come into contact with them?  So no visiting children to your home, your not planning on having any in future etc  

You can lock dog away etc but it seems such a shame and usually the reason for rehoming and not good with children is that they have bitten and cannot be trusted.

Personally I would go via a rescue rather than private because if there are any issues in future or a change in circumstances you have a guarantee return.  Some will also accept responsibility for vet fees or meds if there is an existing health issue that is lifetime.


----------



## Tiarella (2 November 2012)

Thanks for your help guys - I'm not rushing into anything yet but I may as well go and see him and will ask all questions you have suggested. He would be more of a 'yard' dog so will come with me to work during day and then to my own yard and then home for evening snuggles (I'm turning soft!) apparently he is quite 'confident and bouncy' so whether he is just energetic around the kids or vicious I do not know. He is also quite a big chihuahua. I would prefer to have a smaller dog as would suit better. I did go to a re homing place a while back with my mother and the questions they asked I'm surprised they ever manage to re home a dog!! I was going to go and see this chi tonight, there is no harm in going to have a nose I suppose


----------



## CAYLA (2 November 2012)

rachaelstar said:



			Hi, I have been thinking about getting a dog for a while and rather than getting a puppy I would prefer to re home. Have found a chihuahua (don't laugh!) that needs re homing due to not getting on well with young children so it would be private rather than going through charities etc. So what sort of questions will I need to ask. Obviously not stating the obvious, but other little questions I may forget. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

How old is it?
I would as suggested ask to walk it (see if it can actually walk) and in what fashion and also maybe ask if they mind if you have it vet checked and can have any past vet history, and get those patellas checked I am a bit of a sceptic and for all you know they could just have been given a quote to have them repaired and are using the kids as a good excuse to hide the fact.
A vet check can give you an idea of health issues and have it's heart checked.
Check it's fully vaxed and ask to see the vax card (dont take "yes" for an answer with no proof.
Maybe its fine and is just peeved with the kids or maybe they just want some dosh for a new pup for Xmas, either way be prepared to ask alot of questions


----------



## Vicstress (2 November 2012)

I think the biggest 'secret' owners fail to pass on when rehoming is separation anxiety and I believe its a big reason for rehhoming as its tricky to deal with. My boy was awful on his own but i can now leave him for 3 hours and he's fine.....just make sure you ask the question as its a pain to take on!


----------



## Tiarella (2 November 2012)

Thanks, it's 1 year old. I think the dog has been allowed to get away with pretty much everything and has just become a big handful - by the sounds of things. How would I go about getting it vet checked, as in would I take him myself or would the current owner take him and I would go too?


----------



## CAYLA (2 November 2012)

rachaelstar said:



			Thanks, it's 1 year old. I think the dog has been allowed to get away with pretty much everything and has just become a big handful - by the sounds of things. How would I go about getting it vet checked, as in would I take him myself or would the current owner take him and I would go too?
		
Click to expand...

Ask if you can take him and if she wants to be present then she can come too or ask to see his vet records or for them to be transferred to your chosen vets. I take it they are selling him? so if you are buying then I think you have a right to atleast broach a vet check, just say you have been looking at insurance and the ones you like the sound of that offer good cover require a vet check or vet records
If you don't feel comfortable doing either then insure him the moment you get home.
Also expect to have to toilet train him, beacuse aswell as Separation anxiety, lack of managing to toilet train is high on the list of "sell it" now. Esp in dinky breeds, Neither would put me off as both easy to remedy


----------



## Smitty (3 November 2012)

I would urge you to find out how long they have had this dog, make sure you see any papers for it (microchip paperwork etc) and bear very firmly in mind that this may be a dog stolen to sell on to make a quick buck - check out Doglost and see how many Chi's go missing!! 

Other than that good luck - my JR spent at least an hour running around with a Chi at a tack sale in a field last year


----------

